# Tickets Sign Help



## Front Yard Fright

Okay folks, I need some input here! I have finished my tickets sign I started yesterday but am having a hard time deciding what lights I want to use. I have multi colored lights and then I have clear lights. Below are videos of both in action. Please tell me what you like best! Thanks!
.

TicketsSign :: DSCN0275.flv video by frontyardfright - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid11.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/DSCN0275


----------



## bobzilla

The colored lights are pretty awesome ! Nice job


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I'm having some trouble posting the second vid... here try this:

TicketsSign :: DSCN0278.flv video by frontyardfright - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid11.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/DSCN0278


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'm diggin' the colored lights personally.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Colored lights are much better.


----------



## DarkLore

I'd go with the colored lights.


----------



## farmer

colored lights are much better, i would go with them.


----------



## beelce

No doubt FYH....COLORED LIGHTS


----------



## ScareShack

I like the Colored Lights as well. The clear ones seem to bright.
Very Nice sign btw.


----------



## sharpobject

I agree. The white lights seem too bright - colored ones are much better. Great job on the sign.


----------



## scareme

The colored light have more of a circus look to them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

colored. How did you get the sequencing on the lights?


----------



## scream1973

Colored by far... The white ones drown out the letters almost


----------



## RoxyBlue

The clear lights do seem to wash out the letters at their brightest, although that may be more of a camera problem than a real life problem.

I think Scareme makes a good point about the colored lights - they have a carnival/circus look to them. If that's the intent, then you definitely achieved the effect you wanted.

Have you tried a single color other than the clear ones? That might solve the brightness problem and still give you some pizazz.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Thanks all for your input! I've decided to go with the colored bulbs... However I'm going to have each letter be a solid color. That was my original intent, but I didn't have enough bulbs.

I ordered a case of 25 yellow bulbs so I'll have enough for all the letters... I'll post picks some time this week when I get the bulbs in!
.


----------



## bolt

wow - am I really the only one who likes the white ones best? - bummer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

colored


----------



## DoomBuddy

I also like the colored lights.


----------



## Lotus

Excelent Job Front Yard Fright looks amazing go with the multicolored lights


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

yes go with the colored bulbs.


----------



## SpookySam

Yeah, I think colored, too.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Alrighty kids, here's the finished product! Thanks all for you great input!

TicketsSign :: DSCN0279.flv video by frontyardfright - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid11.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a195/frontyardfright/2009/TicketsSign/DSCN0279


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like it, Front. I think going with the single color per letter was a good choice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Excellent!

What are the odds I can get you to send me the sequencing for the LOR on this project?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Sweet Job...


----------



## Front Yard Fright

RoxyBlue said:


> I like it, Front. I think going with the single color per letter was a good choice.


Yeah I think it looks a TON better... The multi colors for each letter just wasn't doing it for me!




Sickie Ickie said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What are the odds I can get you to send me the sequencing for the LOR on this project?


Sure! Just send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send it to ya!



tonguesandwich said:


> Sweet Job...


Thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch

colored!


----------



## Spookie

*Love some feedback on doing this*

Zach, love your sign from last year and your final bulb placement really was the best. You always do such great work.

I'm working on a few ideas for a circus theme and found this thread during a search. I really like the sequencing of the lights on your sign but don't have anything as sophisticated as an LOR system, although I do own a Gemmy Holiday Light Show (6 outlets).

Do you guys think I could create an Mp3 file which would have 6 audio tracks to it that could reproduce this effect using an Mp3 player and the Light Show? I would only be able to write the word TICKET (since only 6 channels) on my sign and each letter would represent a separate light strand plugged into one of the 6 outlets of the box. I bought my HLS last year after season to use with an inexpensive singing pumpkins display but haven't had a chance to experiment with it at all so not quite sure if I get how it sends the music signal out to each of the plugged strands in the device. I assume it senses tracks and when there's a sound on that track sends a "On" signal through a plugged strand for as long as it senses a sound. And brightness would depend on volume of the sound? No need to really create any music as such and I wouldn't need to connect any speakers to it since I really just want the light sequencing effect. I would loop the track to get the repeated effect. To me it seems like this approach would work, but I'm really clueless.

Hope someone can give me some pointers. Thanks guys.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

go colored


----------



## DarkLore

Spookie....if I understand the holiday light show gizmo, it reacts to sound like a color organ. It doesn't actually sequence lights by controlled signals. (Correct me if I'm wrong.) 

For sequenced lighting, you normally use a controller. Although you can probably simulate something pretty well with a set of christmas lights that have a chaser effect.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

WOW and to think I was going to try and make a sign like this XD Well I do plan on it just wouldn't be sequenced like yours haha anyway this looks great! I think I'm a lil late on the reply here but I figured I'd tell you nice work!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Thanks for the comments guys.

Spookie, I wish I could help but I really have NO electrical experience what so ever. Perhaps you could find/build a controller to just have two channels that alternate and have every other light on the same channel... It wouldn't be the same, but it'd still look cool!
.

And Psyc0, let me know if you need any help when making your sign!
.


----------



## nixie

WOW! That's really impressive! I missed this thread last year, glad I had a chance to see it!


----------



## Joiseygal

This is really cool FYF. It looks better than some ticket signs I've found at actual carnivals.


----------



## debbie5

I find the terms "colored" and "white" lights offensive...


(LOL)


----------



## debbie5

And a quick way to get kinda the same light effect is to buy a HUGE strand of Xmas lights that have a effects controller..chasing,flashing, etc. You put only one color of lights into each letter and change effect so one color cycles/flashes one at a time. You are only limited by the distance between the light bulbs and how far you can stretch them into each letter. Multiple strands would help to reach into all the letters- you can put electrical tape over the bulbs that don't reach far enough to get into a letter. I usually use cardboard for the sign & found that a pencil quickly punches out the exact correct size needed to push the Xmas light thru to the other side. You can also use the same lights to make expanding/contracting shapes- such a a growing heart, (concentric heart shapes getting bigger & bigger as each color comes on) etc. I hope I'm making sense....

This sign looks amazing.


----------



## Darkmaster

Front Yard Fright said:


> Alrighty kids, here's the finished product! Thanks all for you great input!
> 
> TicketsSign :: DSCN0279.flv video by frontyardfright - Photobucket


What is the controller you are using for the flash sequence?????

GREAT job, I like this.


----------



## Mortarlover123

Idk i might stand out on this one but the white gives it that old creepy feeling, and on top of that if it were setup away from props and stuff it could give off a really creepy feeling


----------



## Rahnefan

wow - cool


----------



## silent night

colored for sure... white ones are a little bright.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

colored, definitely!


----------



## fontgeek

If the sign had a black background then the white lights would be better, but with the white background color the white lights basically bleach out the shapes of the black letters. I like the kind of dimmed flicker as the pattern of choice, they kind of give your sign a Bates Motel kind of feel.


----------

